# TCP View ??



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Connaissez vous un équivalent de TCP View pour mac os X ?
Ce logiciel permet de savoir via une adresse IP, quels sont les softs utilisés et quelles adresses IP ils utilisent et ainsi détecter des applications qui font du broadcast à fond.

Merci
MamaCass

PS : J'ai fait une recherche qui n'a rien donnée aussi bien sur macgé que sur Version Tracker (qui est en anglais donc ça m'aide encore moins !!!!!)


----------



## elessar (19 Octobre 2005)

Salut, je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherche, mais little snitch te permet de savoir tout ce qui sort de ta machine, de quelle appli &#231;a vient et vers quelle IP.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour le logiciel j'ai telecharg&#233; la demo.
Seulement ce n'est vraiment pas tr&#232;s complet (est-ce d&#251; &#224; la demo ??)

Avez vous d'autres id&#233;es ???
merci je cherche desesperement un &#233;quivalent &#224; TCP View........


----------



## elessar (20 Octobre 2005)

la demo ne bride pas les fonctionnalit&#233;. Mais c'est vrai que c'est tr&#232;s basique.
je l'utilise avec netbarrier d'intego.
Perso, &#231;a me va parfaitement.. Mais pour ce que tu veux.. ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal j'ai fait quelques tests, enfin si quelqu'un passe par l&#224; et connais un autre programme je suis preneuse !!!!

Merci Elessar !

MamaCass


----------

